# KIller Logo On..



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Spam removed


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Spamtastically Weak


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Where's the v14gr4?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Sonnnnn, that so ill man. Like wicked. you'll really be shreddin gnar with that baby, son


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I remember when people would use that logo back in the mid 90's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Got a modern example?


----------

